# Links to various GBAtemp features over the years



## FAST6191 (Aug 12, 2013)

Seen as we are still trying to put some semblance of a portal back together and have hundreds of threads from over a decade to comb through, all on top of running the site, I thought I might as well stick my little list up for perusal outside the staff section for a while. Doubtless there are features I have missed
Thanks to Another World for his initial list of the recommends, recommends revival and game of the week/GBAtemp book game club that I updated, revised and tweaked a bit..

I do have this all in spreadsheet form in a manner that might be slightly easier to parse at some level if anybody wants it for some reason. Most of the URLs should work (those I did not find today I tested at least some of, naturally some of each format) but any broken ones/broken formats I will sort and/or pass on to Costello or tj_cool so they can weave some more htaccess magic.

*GBAtemp game of the week/GBAtemp book game club*
A featured retired for the moment. In it I would have a suggestion for a game and others would play and review it. Most of the other features here were actual reviews where this had that aspect seriously downplayed.

Dragon Quest Heroes - Rocket Slime DS GOTW #1
The Legendary Starfy DS GOTW #2
Secret Files: Tunguska DS GOTW #3
Lockjaw GBA Homebrew GOTW #4
Tetris DS DS GOTW #4
Tetris Party Deluxe DS GOTW #4
Tetris the Grand Masters Homebrew GOTW #4
Jigsaw World - Daigekitou Jig-Battle Heroes (Japan) DS GOTW #5
Robocalypse (USA) DS GOTW #6
Prince of Persia the Sands of Time (U) GBA GOTW #7
Egg Mania GBA GOTW #8
Kururin series GBA GOTW #9
Dewy's Adventure Wii GOTW #10
Puzzle Maniak DS DS Homebrew GOTW #11
Away: Shuffle Dungeon DS GOTW #12
Ninja Five-O / Ninja Cop GBA GOTW #13
Metroid Zero Mission Boss rush hack GBA Homebrew GOTW #14
Exit DS DS GOTW #15
Lone Wolf Ds Series DS Homebrew GOTW #16
Soma Bringer DS Translation DS Homebrew GOTW #17
Lifesigns: Surgical Unit DS GOTW #18
Retro Game Challenge DS GOTW #19
Sigma Star Saga GBA GOTW #20
Medabots GBA GOTW #21
Lemmings DS DS Homebrew GOTW #22
Dragon Quest Monsters: Caravan Heart Translation GBA Homebrew GOTW #23
Colour Cross DS GOTW #24
The Dark Spire DS GOTW #25
Draglade DS GOTW #26
Elvenland DS GOTW #27
Atelier Annie: Alchemists of Sera Island DS GOTW #28
Car Battler Joe GBA GOTW #29
Obscure: The Aftermath Wii GOTW #30
Bit.Trip series Wii and others GOTW #31
The Legend of Kage 2 DS GOTW #32
Puyo Puyo! 15th Anniversary NDS translation DS GOTW #33
Infinite Space DS GOTW #34
Bomberman 2 DS GOTW #35
The Guild DS GOTW #36
Go! Go! Cosmo Cops DS GOTW #37
Geometry Wars- Galaxies DS/WII GOTW #38
Shining soul GBA GOTW #39
Shining soul II GBA GOTW #39
Mechanic Master DS GOTW #40
Touchmaster DS GOTW #40
Telegames "Ultimate" series GBA GOTW #41
Blue Dragon: Awakened Shadow DS GOTW #42
Master of Illusion DS GOTW #43
The Legend of Zelda - Link's Awakening DX GBC GOTW #44
Advance Wars 2 - War Room Challenge 2012 DS ROM Patch GOTW #45
Dragon Quest 5 - Ludmeister's Monster Trainer Mod v1.0 DS ROM Patch GOTW #45
Final Fantasy 5 - Final Fantasy 5 Advance sound restoration patch GBA ROM Patch GOTW #45
Fire Emblem: Shadow Dragon - Fire Emblem Shadow Dragon Sync Patch DS ROM Patch GOTW #45
Monster rancher GBA/DS GOTW #46
DK Jungle Climber DS GOTW #47
Megaman Battle Network 5 DS/GBA GOTW #48
Puzzle Quest DS GOTW #49
Lock's Quest DS GOTW #50
Theresia DS GOTW #51
Advance Wars GBA GOTW #52
Advance Wars: Blackhole Rising GBA GOTW #52
Advance Wars: Dark Conflict DS GOTW #52
Advance Wars: Dual Strike DS GOTW #52
Valkyrie Profile: Covenant of the Plume DS GOTW #53
The Legend of Zelda - Minish Cap GBA GOTW #54
Summon Night - Swordcraft Story 2 GBA GOTW #55
Professor Layton and the Curious Village DS GOTW #56
Age of Empires: Mythologies DS GOTW #57
C.O.P the recruit DS GOTW #58
Doodle Hex DS GOTW #59
Worms Open Warfare 2 DS GOTW #60
Labyrinth DS GOTW #61
Lode Runner DS (also homebrew, patches and others) GOTW #62
Treasure World DS GOTW #63
GTA Advance GBA GOTW #64
Scribblenauts DS GOTW #65
(Settlers of) Catan DS and XBLA GOTW #66
Carcassone DS and XBLA GOTW #66
Ninja Town DS GOTW #67
Jump Ultimate Stars DS [ROM patch] GOTW #68
Juka and the Monophonic Menace  GBA GOTW #69
Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective  DS GOTW #70
CIMA: The Enemy  GBA GOTW #71
Elite Forces Unit 77  DS GOTW #72
Dementium Series DS GOTW #73
DS Shmups discussion  DS (and others) GOTW #74
Kanji Sonomama Rakubiki Jiten DS GOTW #75
Still Alive DS DS Homebrew GOTW #76
Namco Museum DS DS GOTW #77
Gunstar Super heroes GBA GOTW #78
Turok Evolution GBA GOTW #79
Denki Blocks GBA GOTW #80
Anno Series DS and Wii GOTW #81
Big Bang Mini DS GOTW #82
Runaway Series Wii DS and PC GOTW #83
Ace Attorney Investigations: Miles Edgeworth DS GOTW #84
Back to Stone GBA GOTW #85
GG Series collection DS GOTW #86
Maestro Jump in Music DS GOTW #87
Diamond Trust of London DS GOTW #88
Twin Isles DS Homebrew GOTW #89
Payback GBA GOTW #90
Kart Racing special Various GOTW #91

*GBAtemp recommends*
All games in the original GBAtemp recommends were for the GBA. Here various members of the GBA staff would select one of their favourite GBA games to showcase for everybody, it happened right in the peak of the DS and at a point where many were unaware of what happened on the GBA before it.
Golden Sun Recommends #1
Boktai: The Sun Is In Your Hands Recommends #2
MOTHER 3 Recommends #3
Go! Go! Beckham! Adventure on Soccer Island Recommends #4
V-Rally 3 Recommends #5
Sabre Wulf Recommends #6
Guru Logi Champ Recommends #7
Dragon Ball: Advanced Adventure Recommends #8
Bionicle: Heroes Recommends #9
Gekido Advance: Kintaro's Revenge Recommends #10
Another World GBA Homebrew     Recommends #11
Drill Dozer Recommends #12
Max Payne Advance Recommends #13
Tactics Ogre: The Knight of Lodis Recommends #14
Mario Golf: Advance Tour Recommends #15
Racing Gears Advance Recommends #16
Ninja Five-O / Ninja Cop Recommends #17
Blender Bros. Recommends #18
Densetsu no Starfy (series) Recommends #19
Defender of the Crown Recommends #20
Turbo Turtle Adventure Recommends #21
Kurukuru Kururin Recommends #22
Karnaaj Rally Recommends #23
Astro Boy: Omega Factor Recommends #24
ChuChu Rocket! Recommends #25
Medal of Honor - Infiltrator! Recommends #26
Konami Krazy Racers Recommends #27
Blackthorne Recommends #28

*GBAtemp recommends revival*
An ongoing feature where various games from all sorts of platforms are reviewed and suggested.
Ature Atari 2600 Homebrew Recommends Revival #1
Red Temple DS Homebrew Recommends Revival #2
JNKPlat: Platdude's Happy Endings DS Homebrew Recommends Revival #3
Recca NES Recommends Revival #4
Metroid: Zero Mission GBA Recommends Revival #5
Contra J Translation NES Recommends Revival #6
Legend of the Red Dragon (LORD) PC & Android Recommends Revival #7
Breath Of Fire 2 Retranslation GBA Recommends Revival #8
Sweet Home English Translation Patch NES Recommends Revival #9
N+ DS Recommends Revival #10
Adventure Atari 2600 Recommends Revival #11
5nake GBA/DS Homebrew Recommends Revival #12
Anguna: Warriors of Virtue GBA/DS Homebrew Recommends Revival #13
Solitaire NES Recommends Revival #14
The Legend of Kage NES Recommends Revival #15
SpoutEX DS/GBA  Homebrew Recommends Revival #16
River City Ransom NES Recommends Revival #17
Rune Factory 2: A Fantasy Harvest Moon DS Recommends Revival #18
Full Throttle PC Recommends Revival #19
Virtual Boy Wario Land Virtual Boy Recommends Revival #20
Star Wars Namco NES Recommends Revival #21
Tales of Phantasia SNES PSX GBA Recommends Revival #22
Shadowgate NES Recommends Revival #23
Live A Live SNES Recommends Revival #24
Leisure Suit Larry in the Land of the Lounge Lizards PC Recommends Revival #25
Operation C GB Recommends Revival #26
An Untitled Story Windows Recommends Revival #27
The Soviet Mind Game TETЯIS NES Recommends Revival #28
NHL 95 Genesis Recommends Revival #29
Motocross Maniacs GB Recommends Revival #30
Superman Atari 2600 Recommends Revival #31
Super Mario Bros. 2 NES Recommends Revival #32
Castlevania Chronicles PS1 Recommends Revival #33
Pitfall II: The Lost Caverns Adventurer's Edition Atari 5200 Recommends Revival #34
Wolfenstein 3D PC Recommends Revival #35
ActRaiser SNES Recommends Revival #36
Journey to Silius NES Recommends Revival #37
Jazz Jackrabbit PC Recommends Revival #38
Tombs & Treasure NES Recommends Revival #39
Heart of Darkness PS1 Recommends Revival #40
The Punisher Arcade (CPS-1) Recommends Revival #41
Inazuma Eleven 2: Blizzard NDS Recommends Revival #42
Death Rally PC (DOS) Recommends Revival #43
World of Sand DS Recommends Revival #44
Dragon's Lair GBC Recommends Revival #45
Earth (Doom II mod/wad) Doom II Recommends Revival #46
Spirits DS DS homebrew, remake of old game Recommends Revival #47
Everyday Shooter PS3, PSP, PC Recommends Revival #48
The Immortal Most old things Recommends Revival #49
Demon's Crest SNES Recommends Revival #50
Time Traveler Arcade Recommends Revival #51
Metal Slug 3 Everything (save PC but emulatable) Recommends Revival #52
Cave Story Everything Recommends Revival #53
Aliens Infestation NDS Recommends Revival #54
Organ Trail: Director's Cut Everything newer Recommends Revival #55
Another World: 15th Anniversary Edition PC, original on many more things. Recommends Revival #56
Ultima VI Everything older Recommends Revival #57
Metal Storm NES Recommends Revival #57
Ristar Megadrive/Genesis (nowadays lots) Recommends Revival #58
Dragon Quest Monsters  GBC Recommends Revival #59
The Operative - No One Lives Forever PC and PS2 (ish) Recommends Revival #60
Parasol Stars: The Story of Bubble Bobble III PCE/TG16/NES/GB/Amiga/Atari ST Recommends Revival #61
Nethack Everything Recommends Revival #61
Tyrian 2000 DOS/Opentyrian Recommends Revival #62
Dark Chronicle/Dark Cloud 2 PS2 Recommends Revival #63
Medal of Honor PS1 Recommends Revival #64
Cannon Fodder Everything Recommends Revival #65
Super Mario 2: 6 Golden coins GB Recommends Revival #66
Metal Gear Solid GBC Recommends Revival #67
Warlocked GBC Recommends Revival #68
Legend of Zelda: Links Awakening GB and GBC Recommends Revival #69
Star Fox SNES Recommends Revival #70
Spiderman II GC, PS2 and Xbox Recommends Revival #71
Fury of the Furries Amiga Recommends Revival #72
Metal Slug First Mission NGPC Recommends Revival #73
Sweet Home aka Suīto Hōmu  NES Recommends Revival #74
Mario Luigi Superstar Saga GBA Recommends Revival #75
Viewtiful Joe GC Recommends Revival #76
New Ghostbusters II NES Recommends Revival #77

78 Was skipped owing to there being two 61s.

Shatterhand NES Recommends Revival #79
Xexyz NES Recommends Revival #80
Otogi: Myth of Demons Xbox Recommends Revival #81
Tomba! Playstation Recommends Revival #82
Ape Escape Playstation Recommends Revival #83

*GBAtemp recommends homebrew*
Under something like the recommends banner I did a few editions covering a bit of GBA and DS homebrew.
Recommends Homebrew 1 
Recommends Homebrew 2 
Recommends Homebrew 3 
Recommends Homebrew 4 
Recommends Homebrew 5
There was a sixth one on shmups but it never came to pass. The text and selections would be used in various other things over the years and the shmups special of the GBAGOTW series pretty much said all it would have.

*Retro reviews*
Most seem to have suffered somewhat in the (lack of) HTML conversion that came with the sidegrade to xenforo but they were a big part/inspiration for the rest of the features on the list so they are here.
Retro Review 1 
Retro Review 2 
Retro Review 3 
Retro Review 4 
Retro Review 5 
Retro Review 6 


*5 years of DS ROMS*
June 2010 saw the five year anniversary of the first DS ROM, it was right in the middle of E3 so the next week we split it up into years and looked at the cream of the crop and other notable happenings.
Five Years of DS ROMS 1 
Five Years of DS ROMS 2 
Five Years of DS ROMS 3 
Five Years of DS ROMS 4 
Five Years of DS ROMS 5 

*Kivan's puzzle games special*
Kivan's puzzle games special

*Card games of the DS*
Not really a feature but a lot like the other things on here so I put it up. It covers all the card games I could find on the DS and what they have, what they are and though it never got far enough to review them all it did cover a bit of that as well.
http://gbatemp.net/threads/card-games-on-the-ds-a-discussion-of-things.332152/

*Thoughts and Links*
An umbrella feature for trial features, one off threads and other oddities that might not normally warrant a portal thread.
http://gbatemp.net/threads/gbatemp-thoughts-and-links-18-feb-2012.321103/ -- Stock prices for game companies that week.
http://gbatemp.net/threads/gbatemp-thoughts-and-links-10-feb-2012.320568/ - 4 things every DS flash cart owner should know about ROM hacking (patching, cheat making, extracting from/manipulating the file system and tool driven editing).
http://gbatemp.net/threads/gbatemp-thoughts-and-links-3-feb-2012.320103/ - 360 releases of 2011.
http://gbatemp.net/threads/gbatemp-thoughts-and-links-15-oct-2011.311397/ - Just a note of the once good ( video discussing its downfall ) video series All your history.
http://gbatemp.net/threads/gbatemp-thoughts-and-links-07-oct-2011.310689/ - Nice links for all things technical on the GBA.


----------



## Costello (Aug 18, 2013)

Very impressive thread. Must have taken you ages!
I wish we could somehow make all these articles a bit more _permanent_, there's always a risk of losing pictures, losing formating over forum transitions and so on, over the years. Maybe an article publishing system similar to the review center...


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 18, 2013)

Another World had most of it down and those ones I did I tended to go back and cross link (or at least linked list) after the fact. After that it was mainly a matter of going page by page across the sections we posted them in.

A lot of the features were one offs though (Kivan's puzzle games special I only knew of because I suggested one of the same games as part of the game of the week and found it by accident then) and many more like the old monthly portal polls/releases of the week/month were products of their time.

The hardest were probably hunting down the middle Retro Reviews as the search engine was a bit iffy after you fixed the corruption issue the other day.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 20, 2013)

Bloody hell, this is amazing. So much work must have gone into this.... Thanks, not only for this post but for all the other work you've done FAST6191!


----------



## The Milkman (Aug 20, 2013)

Good work Fast! All we need now is a list of EoF threads that were actually funny and were good


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 20, 2013)

The Milkman said:


> Good work Fast! All we need now is a list of EoF threads that were actually funny and were good


That is easy -- were they made after the testing area was renamed to the EOF? If so then they were not funny.

As for Satangel's post Another World did most of it in his old hidden thread, most of the rest was just going through 8 odd pages doing a page search to fill in the blanks.


----------



## WeedZ (Jan 24, 2018)

Costello said:


> Very impressive thread. Must have taken you ages!
> I wish we could somehow make all these articles a bit more _permanent_, there's always a risk of losing pictures, losing formating over forum transitions and so on, over the years. Maybe an article publishing system similar to the review center...


On techmantis we used wb for the portal page and article publishing. For one, its free to use software, it can also be customized to fit the look of any site, archives articles, can be updated without losing files/formatting and can be made to look amazing as a portal page.

Edit = holy shit this is old.


----------

